

Ground zero or please explain me that - deepinit_a
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/queens/ground_zeros_OUrlQ6Ap5qJQx3TnQxQBgJ#ixzz1ThEaW5LQ

======
ColinWright
The situation is horrendous, and panders to the non-USAian's belief that the
USA legal system is horribly broken beyond repair, and that justice is
frequently seen not to be done.

However, this, while newsworthy, doesn't seem to have any particular relevance
to HN. It's not about hacking, or CS, or entrepreneurship, or startups. It's
not even something that's "deeply interesting."

I'm willing to listen to anyone who can argue a case for this belonging here
on HN, but it seems to fall foul of
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> where it says:

    
    
        Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or
        sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting
        new phenomenon. ... If they'd cover it on TV news,
        it's probably off-topic.

